# CPT 201610 or 20611



## lcole7465 (Feb 14, 2018)

So I have a pain doctor that performed Rt hip injection using Fluoro. Since the 20611 includes U/S Guidance, I'm thinking I would bill the 20610/77002. Am I correct on this?

Thanks for any input


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 14, 2018)

[FONT=open sans, Arial, sans-serif]20610 and 77002 can be billed together per the parenthetical notes.[/FONT]


----------

